# Netgear WNR2000



## roast (May 2, 2010)

Anyone got one of these?

For a €100 draft-N router, its pretty abysmal. Connection seems to drop randomly on WLAN. When initially connecting, it takes at least 2 minutes to obtain an IP address. When setting a static IP, it will still display limited connectivity for at least 2 minutes. Tested it with several wireless cards... an RT73, Several Atheros cards, Intel 5100, and a couple more.
Ethernet works perfectly.
Latest firmware, not near anything that can cause interference, acceptable temperature...

Also, judging by Netgears website, theres two versions, V1 and V2.... How can I differenciate between the two? I really cant suss that out...

Any ideas/comments??


----------



## IggSter (May 2, 2010)

Very strange...I've had one of these for approx a year now and I've never had a problem - in fact one of the best routers I've owned.

Hardware Version  	WNR2000
Firmware Version 	V1.2.0.8
GUI Language Version: 	V1.1.5.4


----------



## roast (May 2, 2010)

IggSter said:


> Very strange...I've had one of these for approx a year now and I've never had a problem - in fact one of the best routers I've owned.
> 
> Hardware Version  	WNR2000
> Firmware Version 	V1.2.0.8
> GUI Language Version: 	V1.1.5.4



I think the feature set is brilliant, lots of very good applications the device can be used for, its just this crazy issue I'm having thats letting it down. I have the same versions as you too.
Tried everything I can think of...


----------



## IggSter (May 2, 2010)

What about where you have the device placed? Are there any other electrical things nearby?

Ive recently read that some switches/modems can really reduce the wireless sig strength due to interference.

How do you have your wireless configured?


----------



## roast (May 2, 2010)

I origionally figured it was interference. I used to have it placed on a stand underneath my TV (CRT, so I assumed it was causing interference) ; After that, I placed it on a cupboard. Only electrical thing nearby is a lamp, which is still 2 meters away.  But no difference between the two locations.

Wireless is configured as b/g. Tried it with two machines on draft-N just to check, but still the same.


----------



## v12dock (May 2, 2010)

I bought one of these yesterday v2 for $50 at walmart seems to work fine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 2, 2010)

Draft N devices no matter who they are from are problematic, G and B were not that way.  Also you have to look at your tags on the router to determine which version you have. I also suggest looking at google for solutions and even the manufacturer of the router. I owned a WPN 824 Router that was Kick ass from Netgear.


----------



## roast (May 2, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> Draft N devices no matter who they are from are problematic, G and B were not that way.  Also you have to look at your tags on the router to determine which version you have. I also suggest looking at google for solutions and even the manufacturer of the router. I owned a WPN 824 Router that was Kick ass from Netgear.



I have it set on B/G, with N disabled....
Theres no obvious labels on the modem which differenciate which version it is. I've already checked. So far I dont think anyone else is having the same issue I'm having, I guess the only thing left to do is contact Netgear directly.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 2, 2010)

roast said:


> I have it set on B/G, with N disabled....
> Theres no obvious labels on the modem which differenciate which version it is. I've already checked. So far I dont think anyone else is having the same issue I'm having, I guess the only thing left to do is contact Netgear directly.



try resetting the device and set it up again.


----------



## roast (May 2, 2010)

eidairaman1 said:


> try resetting the device and set it up again.



Done, several times.


----------



## Gzero (May 2, 2010)

May it be faulty in that case?


----------

